# 2004 GMC Sierra 1500 glovebox



## Donald-64 (Dec 16, 2011)

My trucks glove box rattles. The left side of it shakes a lot. I put a wad of paper between the dash and glove box to stop it. I cannot seem to find anything to tighten to make it stop. Any ideas I am willing to try.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You can get another glove box from a wrecking yard.

Or sometimes I need to "redesign" things. Maybe add a metal support to keep it from moving. At hardware stores they sell "plumbers tape" with is metal tape for hanging pipes. It is about an inch wide, has holes for screws every 1/4 inch or so, and comes in a roll. That is handy for anchoring things.

And if a cardboard glove box, you can use screws and nuts to attach the metal tape, then "fender washers" sold in hardware stores. These are extra large washers with small holes. They would give a wide area of support to a cardboard box.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

buy a bigger rubber stopper from lowes/home depot, my truck did the same and that helped alot


----------

